# Bering Plazas Cigar Review - bering good



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

got these from JR on a price screw-up,wholesale they said. this is a nice little smoke. it reminds of what the old-timers say they used to smoke ba...

Read the full review here: Bering Plazas Cigar Review - bering good


----------

